# Cool iPhone GPS application….Trails



## MR. evil (May 10, 2009)

For a while now I have wanted to get a GPS to track my mountain bike rides. But I really didn’t want to spend $200 to $300 on one, that’s almost a new set of wheels for the bike. Seeing how there is an iPone App for almost everything I decided to do a search and see what was out there for GPS tracking Apps. There are quite a few. After reading the reviews on many of them I choose to purchase the ‘Trails’ App for a whooping $3. It had the best user reviews by far, and was listed by several magazines as a must have iPhone App.

This App only works with the iPhone 3G, and uses it’s built in GPS receiver. It works very similar to other hand held GPS devices, only it has a much larger and clearer screen. With one click from the App interface you can upload your track to one of a couple of web sites to keep track of your rides or hikes. Or you can email your self a gpx file to upload to a site of your choosing. A really neat feature is that this App works with the iPhone camera, so you can take a picture on your ride / hike and geo-tag the exact location where that picture was taken.

Here is a link to the GPS track of my first ride using this App
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=201987


This web site also allows you to see your GPS track on GoogleEarth which is very cool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2009)

now I want an iphone even more..


----------



## TheBEast (May 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> now I want an iphone even more..



You gotta get one GSS.  They are the best invention ever!!  I was going crazy last night as mine was dying and I didn't have a card charger for it and I needed the GPS to find out how to get to a friends and house and wasn't going to be able to call with a dead phone!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> You gotta get one GSS.  They are the best invention ever!!  I was going crazy last night as mine was dying and I didn't have a card charger for it and I needed the GPS to find out how to get to a friends and house and wasn't going to be able to call with a dead phone!



problem is I'm already on the internet like 7 hours a day..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

I had used an app on my Blackberry called InstaMapper, which loggged my GPS coordinates to a website that I could translate in to Google Earth files.  

Worked great with Sprint.  Verizon sucks because they don't allow 3rd party Java apps access to the GPS, so it's now useless to me.


----------



## tjf67 (May 11, 2009)

Can you keep the phone in your pack and still have it tracking?


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Can you keep the phone in your pack and still have it tracking?



my phone was in my CamelBack the entire time


----------



## Trekchick (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone here have the "IMapmyride" application?
I got it but haven't played with it yet.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2009)

I recently downloaded the Application iTrailMap3D
They have a free version that is not 3D, but I wanted to try the cool toys that the 4.99 version offered. 

This is a trail map application for every Ski Resort, Ski Bump and Mountain imaginable in the world.
The 3D version has GPS and Paper maps.  The GPS is a satellite view of the ski resort, which gives you the option to pin point your location on the GPS map.
So, if you're lost you can find out where you are.  How cool is that!?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Does anyone here have the "IMapmyride" application?
> I got it but haven't played with it yet.



I've been using Runkeeper. It seems pretty good and gets better reviews than mapmyride.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> For a while now I have wanted to get a GPS to track my mountain bike rides. But I really didn’t want to spend $200 to $300 on one, that’s almost a new set of wheels for the bike. Seeing how there is an iPone App for almost everything I decided to do a search and see what was out there for GPS tracking Apps. There are quite a few. After reading the reviews on many of them I choose to purchase the ‘Trails’ App for a whooping $3. It had the best user reviews by far, and was listed by several magazines as a must have iPhone App.
> 
> This App only works with the iPhone 3G, and uses it’s built in GPS receiver. It works very similar to other hand held GPS devices, only it has a much larger and clearer screen. With one click from the App interface you can upload your track to one of a couple of web sites to keep track of your rides or hikes. Or you can email your self a gpx file to upload to a site of your choosing. A really neat feature is that this App works with the iPhone camera, so you can take a picture on your ride / hike and geo-tag the exact location where that picture was taken.
> 
> ...


 

Just a note, as I understand the "GPS" systems on phones.  They are not true GPS's.  They do not use satellites for tracking.  They use a cell tower triangulation to determine the coordinates.  I may be wrong.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Just a note, as I understand the "GPS" systems on phones.  They are not true GPS's.  They do not use satellites for tracking.  They use a cell tower triangulation to determine the coordinates.  I may be wrong.



All of the above:
http://gizmodo.com/5015930/giz-explains-what-you-didnt-know-about-the-iphone-3gs-gps


----------



## nicetea (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I have been using BikePower, iMapMyRide, and Cychosis , but now i swithced to this new one Sportypal, i think it produce best battery life.


----------



## jpindenver (Dec 10, 2009)

Check out AccuTerra- a Whistler GPS app just launched for free with more coming:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whistler-gps/id341186947?mt=8


----------

